# Good luck for Ritzi for matching panel Tuesday 16th Dec



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Ritzi
Just wanted to start this for you as you deserve it, you have been thru so much lately that i am just so pleased for you that its all working out well and that panel is tomorrow......

bet you wont sleep tonite!

Julia x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwww so sweet     

I just PMd you coxy  

i'm so   but hope to bring you all good news tomorrow

ritz


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Ritz, 

Just wanted to let you know that I think of you often and I will be thinking of you tomorrow and will say a little prayer for you.

Cannot wait to see your news. 

XXXXX


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

best of luck ritzi, sure its going to be fine   

kj x


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Best of luck for tomorrow hun.

Nefe
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hi

lots of luck and love for tomorrow


camly x x x x


----------



## debblaze (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi Ritzi

We havent spoke before but i have followed your posts for many months, you have been through so much with tx, losing your bestest friend and now this.. You deserve good luck and im sure will get it...  Just wanted to let you know that although you dont know me I will be thinking of you.

Take care
Debsx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

good luck for tomorrow hun    

pam xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Ritzi

    &      For you for tomorrow - I'm sure all will be fine but no how nervous these things make you    Best of Luck Hun - Looking forward to logging on tomorrow to your news


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Good luck honey......you'll be fine and then role on January when you get to meet your sons!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

good luck 

will have everything crossed for you

xxxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hope all goes well love JD x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

and lots of             for tomorrow.

CG xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ritzi and DH ... wishing you all the very best for tomorrow, hope you will be posting lots of good news from now on


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

oooohhhhhh good luck . Will keep everything crossed for you
xxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Good luck

But i am sure it will be a walk in the park for you.

The cheese


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Good Luck Ritzi

Will be keeping everything crossed for you.
Love
OT x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Good luck (but Im sure you'll sail through!!)  


xx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you good luck - am sure everything will be ok, let us know how you get on,
lol
Dxxx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

I haven't ben with you all for very long, but have been keeping up with all the journeys (well trying to keep up )

Just wanted to wish you the best of luck for today. xxx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Good luck Ritzi and DH                             

Can't wait to hear your good news post-panel

VEC XXXX


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Let us know as soon as you can................


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Bit late to this one but I do hope it all went well for you today....

I'll be watching out for your happy update  

Thinking of you and the boys
Dame Edna


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

just wanted to check on Ritzi's news, has anyone heard anything?

nefe
xx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

The waiting is killing me. I've just logged on to find out and am going out soon


----------

